# we should make a tobacco sub forum



## tytheguy111 (May 31, 2014)

I enjoy the finer qualities of life including tobacco

I believe we should add a sub forum for tobacco 

I like hookahs, chewing tobacco, dokhas,cigars,cigarettes and everything under the sun

Not that my personal preferences matter but we should make a sub forum for real 

I know I'm not the only person that enjoys tobacco 

Just saying


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2014)

its possible neat idea ill talk to the higher ups


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> its possible neat idea ill talk to the higher ups



Cool


----------



## vostok (Jul 24, 2014)

tobacco sub forum ...ya sure and get B_A_T as a sponsor ...? Fuck dat shit ...fix your addiction...you will see the light


----------



## dangledo (Jul 24, 2014)

Chewdabacca
chewdabacca 
chewdabacca
spit.


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## chewberto (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe you should try the sister site for tobacco! "Cancer it up" a governmental agenda support site.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I enjoy the finer qualities of life including tobacco
> 
> I believe we should add a sub forum for tobacco
> 
> ...


Saying that tobacco is one of the finer things in life is like saying that rat poison is a gourmet food fit for humans.

When most every tobacco addict in the country wants to quit, the LAST thing we need is a forum promoting and/or glorifying tobacco. 

Tobacco is a killer. Almost everyone who is addicted curses the day they smoked/chewed/dipped for the first time. Do it all you want, but don't make it a public topic that could tempt others to either start, or continue instead of quitting like they know they should.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 6, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Saying that tobacco is one of the finer things in life is like saying that rat poison is a gourmet food fit for humans.
> 
> When most every tobacco addict in the country wants to quit, the LAST thing we need is a forum promoting and/or glorifying tobacco.
> 
> Tobacco is a killer. Almost everyone who is addicted curses the day they smoked/chewed/dipped for the first time. Do it all you want, but don't make it a public topic that could tempt others to either start, or continue instead of quitting like they know they should.




That's your own opinion man

In my opinion I think a tobacco sub forum whould open up new conversations and topics to talk about 

Fuck we talk about acid and one hit of acid chould be your last


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2014)

Some valid points but ty makes a good one especially about the acid lol.
It would open new conversations too.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> That's your own opinion man
> 
> In my opinion I think a tobacco sub forum whould open up new conversations and topics to talk about
> 
> Fuck we talk about acid and one hit of acid chould be your last


No offense intended man...honestly. I wasn't trying to degrade you for using tobacco, I was just wondering if publicizing it was a good idea.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 6, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> No offense intended man...honestly. I wasn't trying to degrade you for using tobacco, I was just wondering if publicizing it was a good idea.



Well what if we also added tips and tricks to quit and also people chould feel free to post there quitting storys


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Well what if we also added tips and tricks to quit and also people chould feel free to post there quitting storys


That would be good.


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Sep 7, 2014)

A tobacco sub-forum sounds like a great idea. Like tytheguy said, people could also tell how they quit and others could voice their opposition to it if they feel so compelled. I'm sure the hookahs and e-cigs would get a lot of talk.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2014)

we have a health and well-being sub forum anything promoting quitting would go there
i like the idea of the tobacco sub forum, i do, i do not think we need an entire one to quitting smoking or the dangers of smoking.
we all know it. ..and we have a health and well being subforum already if you get too specific with subforums than you get 1-2 posts in them ...


----------



## bigbuddin84 (Sep 24, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Saying that tobacco is one of the finer things in life is like saying that rat poison is a gourmet food fit for humans.
> 
> When most every tobacco addict in the country wants to quit, the LAST thing we need is a forum promoting and/or glorifying tobacco.
> 
> Tobacco is a killer. Almost everyone who is addicted curses the day they smoked/chewed/dipped for the first time. Do it all you want, but don't make it a public topic that could tempt others to either start, or continue instead of quitting like they know they should.


If people want to hammer nails into their hands, who are you to tell them they cannot, or that they cannot discuss it? Just because you don't like something doesn't mean others don't. Let's not censor things, PARTICULARLY on a public forum, even if you don't like it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 28, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I enjoy the finer qualities of life including tobacco
> 
> I believe we should add a sub forum for tobacco
> 
> ...


+1 

it would be nice to have a tobacco sub-forum in maybe the gardening section ( hint .... hint .... ) for all the leaf growers out there ......... 



H.M. Murdoch said:


> I wasn't trying to degrade you for using *tobacco*, I was just wondering if publicizing it was a good idea.





H.M. Murdoch said:


> I wasn't trying to degrade you for using *Cannabis*, I was just wondering if publicizing it was a good idea.





H.M. Murdoch said:


> I wasn't trying to degrade you for using *Cocaine*, I was just wondering if publicizing it was a good idea.





H.M. Murdoch said:


> I wasn't trying to degrade you for using *( Insert drug of choice here )*, I was just wondering if publicizing it was a good idea.


Seem's kinda close minded just to put tobacco in the category of taboo so i fixed that for you ........


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 28, 2014)

bigbuddin84 said:


> If people want to hammer nails into their hands, who are you to tell them they cannot, or that they cannot discuss it? Just because you don't like something doesn't mean others don't. Let's not censor things, PARTICULARLY on a public forum, even if you don't like it.


Tell that to the 500,000 people in the US alone who will die from tobacco-related illnesses EVERY YEAR; MANY OF WHOM have had their expensive treatments paid for by taxpayers. And MANY who got their cancer from second-hand smoke.

Take your "freedom to kill one's self" bullshit elsewhere.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Tell that to the 500,000 people in the US alone who will die from tobacco-related illnesses EVERY YEAR; MANY OF WHOM have had their expensive treatments paid for by taxpayers. And MANY who got their cancer from second-hand smoke.
> 
> Take your "freedom to kill one's self" bullshit elsewhere.


in the time it took you to make that post, someone died due to gun violence. abolish the second?


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 28, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> in the time it took you to make that post, someone died due to gun violence. abolish the second?


Not abolish; but require a REAL training class certificate for using a handgun b4 issuing a permit. And implement the extended background checks that Obama wants. They are reasonable.

But then Obama should admit that having armed police stationed at every school every day of the year is a good idea too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Not abolish; but require a REAL training class certificate for using a handgun b4 issuing a permit. And implement the extended background checks that Obama wants. They are reasonable.
> 
> But then Obama should admit that having armed police stationed at every school every day of the year is a good idea too.


so you want to militarize our schools?

you want to advance the police state?


----------



## Nullis (Sep 29, 2014)

Home grown tobacco would obviously be better than the crap they sell pre-rolled at the gas station in pretty packaging.

I know nobody gleans much into this but that other stuff isn't _really _tobacco, it _used _to be tobacco, but then they made it into a pulp along with the floor sweepings, added 596 additional chemicals to it, pressed it into sheets like paper and shredded it. Most of the tobacco grown around the world these days is also radioactive. It's no secret that there is Polonium-210 in the finished product, but nobody seems to be bothered by it.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 29, 2014)

should just make the thread i made on tobacco a sticky or something


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you want to militarize our schools?
> 
> you want to advance the police state?


I'd like an armed, well-trained professional first responder ALREADY THERE when the next deranged person walks into a school with an assault rifle and 20 full clips.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 30, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> I'd like an armed, well-trained professional first responder ALREADY THERE when the next deranged person walks into a school with an assault rifle and 20 full clips.


After all, we have armed guards at banks. There are armed guards at my workplace. There are armed guards at the mall.

All these are good. So why not have armed guards at schools, which house more valuable things than a bank, my workplace, or the mall?


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2014)

okie dokie lets get back on subject


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> okie dokie lets get back on subject


OK, I went to the dentist today for my regular cleaning. Since I'm a former tobacco user, I always have the Invisilite procedure done (it detects microscopic lesions that could turn into cancer).

Anyway, the dentist told me about a tobacco chewer/smoker who came into his office last month with a white spot on his tongue the size of a dime...turned out to be tongue cancer...and had already spread to the lymph nodes...prognosis: he has 18-24 months to live, *IF* he decides to go through the ABSOLUTE HELL of surgery, followed by chemo, followed by radiation.

So the final 18-24 months of his life will be spent with no tongue (from surgery), no tasting his food or drink (from radiation killing his taste buds), and constant nausia (from chemo).

But hell, he exercised his right to chew/smoke, and so he will go down as a hero for being his own person, right?

Wrong. He'll be remembered as a fucking selfish weakling who gave his life to tobacco over his family who loved and needed him.

His wife will get over it in a few months, when she finds a nice non-smoking man to fuck. She won't know what to think about the ecstasy of having male-induced orgasms without having to smell the sick stink of a smoker's body on top of her.

She'll forget all about her husband after that.


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Sep 30, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> OK, I went to the dentist today for my regular cleaning. Since I'm a former tobacco user, I always have the Invisilite procedure done (it detects microscopic lesions that could turn into cancer).
> 
> Anyway, the dentist told me about a tobacco chewer/smoker who came into his office last month with a white spot on his tongue the size of a dime...turned out to be tongue cancer...and had already spread to the lymph nodes...prognosis: he has 18-24 months to live, *IF* he decides to go through the ABSOLUTE HELL of surgery, followed by chemo, followed by radiation.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck dude. Not all of us smoke that much, and it's not cool to be talking about someone's wife like that... even if you made it up. Totally inappropriate.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 1, 2014)

A tobacco sub-form is a great idea ,, Afterall this is a smokers/growers form 

Tobacco historically has a very simmilar past to MJ with reguard to the laws, many times understanding the past policys can greatly influnce ones stance on the subject.
After reading most of the former posters posts, Im alittle surprized you would treat tobacco users the same/simmilar way as the current .gov/socity treats MJ users. History truely does repeat itself 

We all know the negative aspects of tobacco use . But how many know the postive aspects .......


*Parkinson’s disease*. The frequency of this degenerative disorder of the nervous system among smokers appears to be half the rate among nonsmokers – an effect recognized by the Surgeon General as along ago as 1964.*Alzheimer’s disease*. Similarly, the frequency of this degenerative mental disorder has recently been found to be as much as 50%less among smokers than among nonsmokers for example, by the H studies reviewed in the _International Journal of Epidemiology_ in 1991.*Endometrial cancer*. There is extensive and long-standing evidence that this disease of the womb occurs as much as 50% less among smokers as documented by, for example, a _New England Journal of Medicine_ article back in 1985. The triggering mechanism appears to be a reduction of estrogen levels.
*Prostate cancer*. Conversely, smoking seems to raise estrogen levels in men and may be responsible for what appears to be a 50% lower rate of prostate cancer among smokers, although this needs corroboration.
*Osteoarthritis*. This degenerative disorder of bone and cartilage is up to five times less likely to occur among heavy smokers as documented, for example, by the federal government’s first Health and Nutrition Examination Survey.
*Colon cancer, ulcerative colitis*. These diseases of the bowel seem to be about 30% and 50% less frequent among smokers as documented, for example, by articles in the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ and in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ in 1981 and 1983, respectively.
Other benefits that have been suggested for smoking: Lower rates of sarcoidosis and allergic alveolitis, both lung disorders, and possibly even acne. Smokers are also lighter ironically, because obesity is a leading cause of the cardiovascular disease that smoking is also supposed to exacerbate. So you could quit _smoking_ and still die of a heart attack because of the weight you put on.
None of these health benefits is enough to persuade doctors to recommend occasional cigarettes, in the way that some now occasionally recommend a glass of wine.

thats not it either theirs tons of other benifits , Just like federal MJ research grant money is avaible to study the negative aspects but nothing else 

Did you know the ebola vacine is some type of a extract from a GMO tobacco plant .

Anyone still smoke blunts, It wold be nice to have a place to discuss growing wrappers and binder .

The drying/cureing/fermenting/flavoring/processing is all very simmilar but the tobacco industrys are lightyears ahead of the MJ industry , so much to be learned . Look at the DIY tobacco sites you will be astounded 
Fair trade tobacco
How to grow tobacco


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Oct 1, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> Holy fuck dude. Not all of us smoke that much, and it's not cool to be talking about someone's wife like that... even if you made it up. Totally inappropriate.


Sorry man, I disagree. That doesn't make me right or you wrong. It just means I disagree.

And quit smoking while you still can. 

So my story was disturbing/shocking/over-the-line? Good. That means it hit home.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've heard enough about this topic, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

